# small caiman crocs



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I saw a few members who had small caimans in a tank at home. where do they get them from? Can u buy them at petshops or do u have to live in florida or something and snatch one from a swamp?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Some petshops have them. I know where I live they sell Caimans for about $100. The problem is -- for them to live a nice healthy life, they must be placed into a huge enclosure. I am basically talking a spare bedroom..









No really though, they require a huge enclosure. and a 125 gallon will not work either.. It may work for the first 6 months if they are a juv.. However you will quickly run out of room thus stressing the Caiman. IMO I would never own another..


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

or try kingsnake
http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=24


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

I know you don't live in England but for anyone else who is interested the last time i was at wharf aquatics in Nottingham (about 8 weeks ago) in the reptile shop there they had a juvenile, can't remember how much it cost but the guy said you need a license to be able to own one.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

If you aren't a seasoned herp keeper I wouldn't get one. Some people "impulse" buy just because they can. Please dont' be that guy.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

traumatic said:


> If you aren't a seasoned herp keeper I wouldn't get one. Some people "impulse" buy just because they can. Please dont' be that guy.
> [snapback]929228[/snapback]​


----------

